# No krausen



## bradmccoy (14/6/13)

I just did my second all-grain batch a few weeks ago. Was an oatmeal stout, around 1052 OG. No-chilled ina cube overnight. I used safale-04 yeast.

I had good fermentation - lots of CO2 bubbles rising in the wort. But no krausen formed - nothing whatsoever. Is this OK? Fermentation stopped about 2 weeks ago. I can see through the lid of the fermenter and the surface looks clean (no infection).

Can anyone advise if no krausen forming is a sign of trouble?


----------



## Dan Pratt (14/6/13)

From the sound of what you have posted, fermentation occurred but you didn't get to see it. Gravity readings will tell you if fermentation actually happened. What was your OG and current gravity? Fermentation temp?


----------



## Judanero (14/6/13)

I recently dumped a 1.074 porter onto a whole s-04 yeast cake (from a dark mild) and saw no krausen at all, measured gravity ~4 days after and it was nearly done (fermenting @ 20) Pratty's onto it, test the gravity.


----------



## bradmccoy (15/6/13)

Yeah I'm certain fermentation occurred (havent checked SG yet though). Just wondering why no krausen formed (if I'm using this word right - the foamy head on the primary ferment?) and whether this is a bad thing.


----------



## Judanero (15/6/13)

Yeah mate not sure,I had krausen on the dark mild but not when pitching onto a whole yeast cake? Go figure.
Hopefully someone can shine some light in why this is cos I'm curious as well.

Cheers


----------



## damoninja (27/12/13)

I don't like to revive an old thread but this seemed relevant enough.

Last night I pitched yeast into a wort I've had cubed for 6 weeks.

It produced no foam when aerating while I usually fill up the rest of the fv. Now it's been fermenting for 24 hours lots of bubbling and pressure in the fv but alas no krausen.


Recipe is this: 
http://aussiehomebrewer.com/recipe/444-real-chocolate-porter/

Differences: 
Added 50mL Vanilla extract
Yeast safale S04
OG was 1.074 (underestimated, my efficiency is improving!)


----------



## djar007 (28/12/13)

What's the hydrometer reading now? If it's bubbling then I would leave it. I would be looking for other signs of Fermentation like a cloudy wort.


----------



## recharge (28/12/13)

damoninja said:


> I don't like to revive an old thread but this seemed relevant enough.
> 
> Last night I pitched yeast into a wort I've had cubed for 6 weeks.
> 
> ...


That link is to Doc's BARS disease.
Don't stress the no krausen as long as its fermenting.

Rich


----------



## damoninja (28/12/13)

recharge said:


> That link is to Doc's BARS disease.
> Don't stress the no krausen as long as its fermenting.
> 
> Rich


That link goes to the real chocolate porter recipe when I open it. 

No stress mate, just thought it was really odd to have no foam even during aeration and then fermentation. 
I've added vanilla extract and cocoa to beers before, so I know it's not a result of these additions. 

On another note, I just checked it and the damn glad wrap has pushed the seal off and there's ******* water from condensation on the compressor dripped in to it. 
Thankfully I cleaned the fridge before I put the FV in it and the water should be fairly pure. But it's frustrating as shit.


----------

